# Anyone has experience with Rotala sp. Nanjenshan, please??!



## Marya (Apr 4, 2007)

sorry, it should say; "app. 15 cm FROM water surface"


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

I would have to imagine that your light levels are allowing it to grow horizontally rather than the standard vertical your going for. Maybe try turning off one bulb or raising your light a bit higher from the water surface.

Brian


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Mine is doing the same thing but I have lots of light over the tank. I had mine for maybe a week? most have curled over but it has shot out side shoots that are growing upwards.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Many different Rotalas will grow in this manner, including rotundifolia. I've found that you really need to keep on top of trimming them. If you trim the stems that are running along the bottom, but leave the bottoms of the stem in the substrate where you want them to grow up from they usually will grow in a more vertical fashion. 

This method works well for any Rotala. Plant the stems in a group a little smaller in diameter than you want the final 'bush' to be. Let them grow long and top them all leaving 3-4" of the bottoms intact in the substrate. Sell or trade the tops, but don't replant them. Let the remaining stumps regenerate and form side shoots. Let these grow to the top of the tank and do another similar trim just above the previous one. Now this time they should be super branchy and bushy as you'll see in many aquascapes. 

Here's a visual example of the effect achieved. I set this tank up about 4 months ago. The original backround stems have not yet been uprooted.









Now here's that same tank recently:









That's the beauty of Rotalas. I've yet to have to replant them. I just top them all and they grow back nice and lush. Here's a closeup picture of the right side of that tank:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Is that Rotundifolia? how are you getting them to be soo red?


----------



## Marya (Apr 4, 2007)

Thank you, guys! So I suppose I'm not doing anything wrong then and the plants aren't sick. I'll try to trim them as described... if I can figure it out


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

eklikewhoa said:


> Is that Rotundifolia? how are you getting them to be soo red?


No, it's called Rotala sp. 'colorata', though it is very possible that it is a Rotala rotundifolia variety much like Rotala sp. 'green' and some others.



Marya said:


> Thank you, guys! So I suppose I'm not doing anything wrong then and the plants aren't sick. I'll try to trim them as described... if I can figure it out


I'm sure you'll figure it out. It just takes a little patience and practice.


----------

